# Pics of tanks around my house



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Well like the title says, just don't expect great pics. I suck as a photographer.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice pics and tanks frank, gonna have to see these new setups in person. Always good to run in to you at als.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome tanks! What manner of critter is this?:










Newt? Salamander?


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

That is the resident Axolotl. He is an amphibian.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

fireangel said:


> That is the resident Axolotl. He is an amphibian.


I thought all axolotls were pink?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

This is their normal colour. Pink is a captive bred colour morph.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> This is their normal colour. Pink is a captive bred colour morph.


Oh. I learned something new. Thanks for the tip and again, impressive setup you have there. 

Oh and btw I don't know if you're using an actual camera or a phone but if it's a real camera, try setting it to "macro" mode and getting right in close with the camera. You might get much clearer shots depending on the camera.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

It is a Panasonic DMC-LZ5. I am not that good with a camera but I shall try that. Thanks.


----------

